

Preface to the new edition of The Design of Everyday Things - breck
http://www.jnd.org/dn.mss/preface_design_of_e.html

======
russelluresti
I loved the original version of this book (actually just passed it along to a
friend to read), and I'm probably going to pick up the digital copy of this
revision. Interested in seeing how he translates some of his original points
into digital products (which has been a common stumbling block for a lot of
designers).

